# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Poll: Jung or Freud

## dreampsy

a

----------


## Tekeydie

honestly i'd easily choose any other psychologist over Freud, his views always seemed too negative and backwards to me. im a humanist though, so that may be why  :Cheeky:

----------


## Darkmatters

Freud


Jung

----------


## EbbTide000

Dont know much about freud

Except that he innocently took a paper to a conference where he revealed that some Father's sexually interfered with infant daughters causing serious, life-long mental issues with said daughters. 

Freud was laughed at and his paper caused such total outrage that he re-thinked his findings and came up with an alternate theory (penis envy).

Decades later when (in the 1980's) the shit-hit-the-fan, it was discovered that what Freud originally discovered, was true.

 Pediphilia is psychological child murder. 

His patients were not sufering from a daddy-complex-penis-envy. 

Like so many today, "they" were interfered-with by their daddies.

 But (when Freud innocently revealed it) society was not ready to face such unspeakable horror. "A Daddy would NEVER do such things!!!"

Any way I Googled and found this:

"Introduction to SIGMUND FREUD's Theory on Dreams:

Introduction to Sigmund Freud’s Theory on Dreams | :: Insomnium ::

I will study this and more before I pick between Freud and Jung.

----------


## EbbTide000

Wow! Part 2 suddely appeared. Wow!

Sigmund Freud's 

Interpretation of Dreams
Part One (of four)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lig5...e_gdata_player
(15:00) 48,408 views since 17-Feb-2011

I couldn't find part two. Then * SUDDENLY* part Two appeared. It had just been put-up. 

Part 2 (of 4)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1CJ...e_gdata_player 
(12:53) 0 (zero) views. Just uploaded now 8-Feb-2013.

It is not yet on my internet Youtube so I can't copy and paste the "show more" My Direct Youtube App that alliws me to post, that app does not let me copy and paste the "show more"

So I will type the "show more" manually yo my phone note app.

Septer Server says in the "show more"

The original was blocked world wide due to Copyright terms. This is an edited version that is unblocked.

Guys, that sync means I need to study these 4 Youtubes. It is 12:15am (midnight) here.

----------


## EbbTide000

Part 3-4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TJU...e_gdata_player
(14:35) 11,579 views

Part 4-4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_L1...e_gdata_player
(6:55) 8,276 views

----------


## Darkmatters

People like to talk so much shit about Freud. The reason I posted the pics of telephones above - Freud was the pioneer - he was the first serious scientist to expolore and map the unconscious (or really to even take it seriously as far as I know) and of course he invented psychotherapy. So many firsts it's just ridiculous. Yeah, a lot of his ideas were colored by the repressive victorian environment he was brought up in - of course. That just makes it even more remarkable that he accomplished what he did. So his theories are like an early prototype telephone (or any invention) - then along came his student (often called his desciple, and a very devoted one in the beginning) Jung. They eventually became partners and then had a split due to irreconcilable differences in their theories (and Freud's arrogant narcissism apparently). Jung smoothed over a lot of the rough spots in Freud's theories - rejected some parts, added some new stuff - he basically refined the invention until it was much more like what we're familiar with today (as the second phone I posted - which I believe was the first phone installed in the Oval Office). Of course neither one of them would recognize the smartphones we carry today (meaning modern psychotherapy), things have advanced fast and furiously since their days. 

Do people diss Edison because his first phone didn't have GPS and Angry Birds on it? Of course not - that would be ridiculous! And yet they like to bitch all the time about Freud - oh, he's been _repudiated!_ Actually, no. He pretty much invented psychotherapy and was the first explorer of the unconscious - he gave us most of wht phsychology is today - it's just been refined since that early vintage. 

And WHY do people like to talk shit about Freud? Because he frightens them People think of Freud and they think of the unconscious and Oedipal complexes and repressed homosexuality and all kinds of scary stuff that really frightens them (and not the thrilling kind of scary like in horror movies or roller coasters). But yeah, Jung is a lot more forgiving than the foreboding and authoritarian Freud - you can see it in their portraits and in their theories. Where Freud saw sex and repression in everything Jung allows for a lot more leeway. It's true he corrected much of Freud, but without the pioneer, there would have been nothing to correct. I still chose Jung because he's more advanced than Freud and corrected much of it - I'd rather use a dial phone than that contraption Edison spoke to Watson through, wouldn't you?

----------


## EbbTide000

DarkMatters!
Oh, My God (!!!)

*Don't watch* this or you will metamorph into a ranting and raving _psychopath._

 11th Lecture

"L11 Freud's Theory of Human Nature"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yci6...e_gdata_player

Uploaded by Friedrich Schopenhauer on 26-Aug-2012

(45:00) 297 views

 Freud's *dark view* of the human psyche as divided into three parts, with conflicting drives, contrasts sharply with idealist philosophy's view of human nature as good.

----------


## Darkmatters

::lol::  Well, I didn't metamorphose into a psychopath - I was already familiar with most of it, but I really like the way the lecturer expressed it all - very good lecture!! 

Yeah, Freud is the Bad Cop - he shows us the darkness that dwells within us all, but this sets us up for Jung the Good Cop. You'll like him better - after Freud rubs our noses in our own debased nature and cruelty Jung pats us on the back and says "Now now, it'll be ok - it's not really all THAT bad!"  :There, there:

----------


## EbbTide000

Thank you for the encouragement * DarkMatters*




> Well, I didn't metamorphose into a psychopath - I was already familiar with most of it, but I really like the way the lecturer expressed it all - very good lecture!! 
> 
> Yeah, Freud is the Bad Cop - he shows us the darkness that dwells within us all, but this sets us up for Jung the Good Cop. You'll like him better - after Freud rubs our noses in our own debased nature and cruelty Jung pats us on the back and says "Now now, it'll be ok - it's not really all THAT bad!"



 The above Lecture on Freud blew-me-away. If it had the same effect on you, (dear Reader) you can start at the beginning and watch them all.

16 Lectures on 
"Power Over People" 
by Friedrich Schopenhauer.

L1 "The Hindu Vision of Life (45:00)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrzZ...e_gdata_player
295 views

I hope he does one on Carl Jung.

----------


## EbbTide000

I haven't picked a favourite yet for this "poll" but.

 How Carl Young's work differ's from Freud's work. A dream lead Jung to * "The Collective Unconscious"*. Jung also formed the *4 personality types*. 

I found this Youtube on Bobbie Ann Pimm's blog:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkSx...e_gdata_player
(15:00) 16,828 views

(1:12) Jung and Freud were very different men with different aproaches. Their split followed Jung's most original and controversial discovery, that of *The Collective Unconscious*. An idea that he, charactoristically, deduced from a dream.

(1:30 to 3:55) is that dream and Jung's thoughts about his dream.

(...) (4:55) We need to know we're not different to what we were hundreds of thousands of years ago.

The instincts and archetypes, together, form the Collective Unconscious

After his break with Freud, Jung experienced a profound psycological turmoil, his confrontation with the unconscious.

... (6:30) By 1920 the crises had passed.

... In 1921 Jung published "Psychological Types"

Revolutionary and a revelation.

Below is an article published on the day Jung died and it covers the differences between Freud and Jung's work:

Dr. Carl G. Jung Is Dead at 85; Pioneer in Analytic Psychology

----------

